# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  تجمیع  اطلاعات چند سیستم روی یک سیستم (بادیتابیس هم نام ویکسان)

## shocraneh

باسلام .یک برنامه روی چند تا سیستم نصب است و اطلاعات ذخیره می کنند . درپایان ماه باید رکوردهای موجود در یک تیبل خاص ،تمام این سیستم ها به کامپیوتر مرکزی (که همون برنامه و همون دیتابیس رو داره )منتقل بشه
تیبل مورد نظر درسیستم مرکزی هم اطلاعات دارد و تک تک اطلاعات سیستم های دیگه باید به اون اضافه بشن
به نظر دوستان ساده ترین وبهینه ترین راه حل چیه؟پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## taknavaz123

همين Replication بهترين راهه.
سيستم هات ميشن ناشر.
كامپيوتر مركزيت ميشه مشترك..
سيستمها اطلاعاتشون رو طي بازه زماني به مشترك ارسال ميكنند و همسان سازي صورت ميگيره

----------

